# How Many Want To Own A 2 Ft. Jupiter 2



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Listen up, if a high quality 24 inch jupiter 2 were to become available to purchase, ( NOT TALKING ABOUT SCI FI METROPOLIS ) how many of you would TRUELY WITHOUT A DOUBT, BUY ONE ? it may be a longshot but the possibility may be there IF there is enough true interest. Understand, these wouldn't be cheap, but none of these 2 ft. jupiter 2,s ever HAVE been, no matter who made them. ( lunar models, sci fi met. ) If there is really, truely, a real genuine interest for a 2 foot Jupiter 2, ( not sure if they would be a kit, or pre built ) I know someone who would be in a posistion to approach the builders with this idea and see if they would be willing to continue building these . ( they have built the proto types already a 2 foot AND a 4 foot) but put them on hold to concentrate on other projects. these people are the same people who built the props for the HBO series " from the earth to the moon " the quality of these would be the BEST . please read the folling posts pasted here in regards to this. if there is enough true interest in this , it MAY happen and i say MAY ! 
Join Date: May 2006
Location: Daytona Beach, Florida
Posts: 246 


Clarification, all SFM J2 orders were cancelled, and I "convinced" them to refund my money. There are no J2 models, 24 inch, or otherwise, coming in soon, or in the future. All buyers who ordered from SFM and didn't receive their order, were invited to post that information here, and I would pass it on to the proper people for follow-up. Since few responded, I have dropped the survey. So if anyone you know wants to get together to muster up a serious list of people of 25 to 50 in numbers, who have the means to each afford a kit, I will approach Jim to get a production run started with this list, and a 50% downpayment for each unit. Otherwise, your all on your own to find a good 24 inch J2 somewhere out there. That's the scoop, and I'm not getting involved unless enough interest and willingness is shown. Are we on the same wavelength now? Can you dig it my modeling friend? I knew that you would......
__________________
Regards, Simon "Papa Smurf" Mercs

Quote:
Originally Posted by *model maker*
_thanks simon, may i copy and paste your post that is just above mine here and paste it into a new thread i will start ?
Bert_


Of course Bert your an honorary member, feel free to do so. And, I'm not going to handle or accept any funds until the deal is struck with Jim. Also remember that there's no guarantee he'll go for it even if you should get these numbers of buyers together and agreed to go through with the purchases. Jim may simply be working on projects that are much more profitable than this to devote any production time towards it. At this point, I haven't even got an idea what the price of each kit is, so were just trying to prove that there are sufficient numbers of serious, ready to pay buyers that desire a worthwhile number of 24 inch J2 kits. At the point where you accomplish this task, I will see what I can do in regards to having the kits produced, again, no promises. Just want to be real clear on this issue. And be sure that people are "for real", not just telling you "yes", but are going to back out when the payment is required. Get some kind of written promise, and keep records. Otherwise Bert, feel free to post whatever you want to.
__________________
Regards, Simon "Papa Smurf" Mercs


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

ok, anyone out here WANT a 2 foot Jupiter 2 ?,


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

maybe no interest ?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

They all have a pretty bad taste in yer mouth after a while. Looners is WRONG in a lot of places, and the rest still have that two-headed transplant sort of look (a combo of Set and SPFX model) which is also wrong. I'd be happy with a 3 footer with all the funkyness of the original SPFX model, and a group of options for working gear, Pod, and crashdoors, OR interiors and upper deck door(which really hose up the scale aspect of it). 

What was the point of the metal J2 from SFM anyway? A display of massive stupidity?
Pretty well explains why they didn't have time to produce those other kits.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*



model maker said:


> maybe no interest ?


See, not as many out there as stoked as you are. Not as easy as you thought to get that many serious buyers for this item. Sort of drives home the point I was trying to make, doesn't it? What thrills you, isn't what may get others excited too. Give it a couple of weeks and see what happens, meanwhile I'll get to work on my 12 inch version with all the goodies. Later....


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Maybe you're asking in the wrong place... I've stopped checking in here as much after Polar Lights went away. You know I'd be interested - and still no luck with SFM on returning my calls or any other avenue. 

With all the "bad luck" we've had with regards to good J2 with ICONS and SFM and others, I'd bet that most want to see a finished product before they're ready to order.

Best regards,
George


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Yeah, when someone has the know how, and the equipment to make a quality J 2, and does make them, it's a shame they can't get them distributed. Lunar Models has one, but i wish they would fix a few things that need fixing. I have the 24 inch and the 16.5 inch jupiter 2's from them and the 16.5 inch is real nice, goes together great and the resin parts are top notch. The 24 inch however is another story. So we have 2 suppliers of the 2 footer, one has a product that needs improvement but is great with getting the product to it's customers ( lunar ) the second one (SFM) has a high quality product that leaves lunars in the dust, but cannot seem to get them to customers. If it was a perfect world then both of them would take a look at how simon and jack do things at "strange stuff studios" and everyone would be happy and the 2 companies would be making $$$$$$ and the competition would be GREAT for consumers in my opinion. One good thing about those companies is their products are Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> Yeah, when someone has the know how, and the equipment to make a quality J 2, and does make them, it's a shame they can't get them distributed. Lunar Models has one, but i wish they would fix a few things that need fixing. I have the 24 inch and the 16.5 inch jupiter 2's from them and the 16.5 inch is real nice, goes together great and the resin parts are top notch. The 24 inch however is another story. So we have 2 suppliers of the 2 footer, one has a product that needs improvement but is great with getting the product to it's customers ( lunar ) the second one (SFM) has a high quality product that leaves lunars in the dust, but cannot seem to get them to customers. If it was a perfect world then both of them would take a look at how simon and jack do things at "strange stuff studios" and everyone would be happy and the 2 companies would be making $$$$$$ and the competition would be GREAT for consumers in my opinion. One good thing about those companies is their products are Made in the U.S.A.


 As far as SFM having a "High Quality Product", couldn't say, never rec'd the kit I was promised, so I've only heard it was decent. I will agree that LM's 16.5 inch version is pretty good, it's the 24 inch that I really don't like. Never had the pleasure of seeing an Icon's version, they made some very nice pieces in their day. I also like to see good American products, but Tamiya, a Japanese company, makes some of the finest models I've ever built. If American companies could match that quality level, we would be right up there with any high-end kits produced anywhere. With my strong belief in American "Know-How" and ingenuity, I have no doubt it can be done!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As much as I've had a 41-year fixation on the good ol' Jupiter II, I couldn't justify the expense for the SFM version, so I never bothered ordering it (and in hindsight, it's a good thing I didn't too!).  
However, if someone were to make a studio SFX scale model of the Spindrift, complete with pulsating lights, sliding hall door and cockpit interior, that is something I WOULD plunk a couple of hundred hard-earned dollars into.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Seaview said:


> As much as I've had a 41-year fixation on the good ol' Jupiter II, I couldn't justify the expense for the SFM version, so I never bothered ordering it (and in hindsight, it's a good thing I didn't too!).
> However, if someone were to make a studio SFX scale model of the Spindrift, complete with pulsating lights, sliding hall door and cockpit interior, that is something I WOULD plunk a couple of hundred hard-earned dollars into.


 I agree, and a high-quality, large scale, Flying Sub would be welcome as well!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

simon, have you ever considered manufacturing these things ? i know the quality and service would be top notch ! show these other companies what SERVICE is all about !


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Bert, you knucklehead, have you not been reading my posts? I am not going to do any more production of kits. Go back to prior posts on the other threads, and read them again. Papa Smurf not going to make model kits, only build them. I gotta give you credit for enthusiasm and persitence, but a low score on paying attention in class. Silly Model Maker, gotta love this guy, he just won't give up. Your like the Battery Bunny, you just won't quit! :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Cool stuff costs a BUNCH! 

YA want a 4 foot hull, cast from molds of the REAL HERO Jupiter 2? 
Cough up about $1200 bucks. 

YOU will then get to build the type of interior YOU WANT. 
Make the gear, and 
make it work and 
get to build all those mechanical gadgets 
to spin the fusion core and the "Spinning V" inside the bubble.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Cool stuff costs a BUNCH!
> 
> YA want a 4 foot hull, cast from molds of the REAL HERO Jupiter 2?
> Cough up about $1200 bucks.
> ...



A point I have to make often Y3a, model supplies are extremely expensive. The tools and other gadgets to produce high-quality builds cost a fortune, and my time isn't free either. Thanks for that illuminating post. Well said. Now I gotta get back to work, these things don't build themselves.... :wave:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm looking at $600-$800 for the metal parts for the LEGS of my 4 foot Jupiter 2!!


Git R Dun!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

more jupiter 2's more jupiter 2's more jupiter 2's LOL


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Yikes!*



Y3a said:


> I'm looking at $600-$800 for the metal parts for the LEGS of my 4 foot Jupiter 2!!
> 
> 
> Git R Dun!



I hear you, some of the "Prestige" model kits I use can cost thousands! It's just not a hobby for people on tight budgets that are barely making the rent every month. Most of my clients are Doctors, Lawyers, CEO's, and other types of occupations that allow for a lot of disposable income. It's very frustrating to have someone freak out at a price quote when they choose a very complex project and want it to cost 100 bucks. Math skills and common sense seem to be in short supply nowadays.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I used to use a 'sliding scale' for billing Museum Quality build-ups. The more they made, the more I'd bill per hour. I mostly did Brass Steam Engines but I did do some 1/48 scale WWII aircraft, and a few sci-fi projects. I got sick of doing Millinium Falcons and Pinheads. Never got really sick of Norfolk and Western Articulated Steam engines though. I charged between $125-$400 per engine for a dismantle, mechanical check-up/fix, strip, paint, decal, clearcoat, and weather and the addition of marker jewels, slide glass windows and constant intensity lighting, and finally the test run.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.customreplicas.com/24_j2.htm


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The problem with the Custom replica is the upper deck door, and that problem of reconciling the set and SPFX models. I actually judge the mental processes of the kit builders who do this. I mean really, it's been bludgeoned into everybody at this point that the set is based on a 48 foot diameter ship, and the models were more like 60+ feet diameter. So either its gonna be like the PL J2 with a 1/100 size lower level, or some other scale issue where the details are out of scale with other areas of the SAME MODEL. Anytime I see a J2 with a door on the side I figure it's gonna be wrong.
To add insult they always say it extremely accurate, which HAS TO BE A a load of BS, since the SPFX model doesn't HAVE door details, buttons, tether points etc, and the set DID, along with the straight sides, without the classic curves the SPFX model had, and something else up in the bubble. At best, the manufacturers are offering 'something else'...


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*



DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> http://www.customreplicas.com/24_j2.htm



Well as Modelmaker has already reported, on an earlier post on this thread, Jim Key is not producing the 4 foot, or 2 foot diameter J2's at this time. Unfortunate, but there it is. Anyone want a 66 inch TOS Enterprise NCC-1701? That's available at Custom's site. Thanks for the link Doc.


----------

